# Blank Screen



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I turned on my fired and screen was blank.  Only bought it last November.  What should I do?  Heartbroken.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Plug it in and make sure that it's fully charged. . . . .

Do a restart . . . . .hold the button for about 30 seconds.  Normally, you only need about 5-10 seconds and a box pops up which gives you the choice of putting it to sleep or turning it off. But if the screen isn't working just keep holding the button.

If it still won't start, contact kindle customer service and they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Since the latest update arrived I've occasionally had a similar problem; a blank screen or sometimes it will freeze up. Complete shutdown and restart seems to clear the problem for several weeks. It's annoying. Hope it gets fixed in the next update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Since the latest update arrived I've occasionally had a similar problem; a blank screen or sometimes it will freeze up. Complete shutdown and restart seems to clear the problem for several weeks. It's annoying. Hope it gets fixed in the next update.


I haven't noticed the issue . . . . but if it's happening to anyone often enough that they notice it, you definitely ought to let Amazon know.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I did not notice it started after the last update,  working fine now.  Only bought it last November.


----------

